# Hockey vrs Olympics



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

Hey all, just wondering what is everyone's view about the NHL going to the winter Olympics.  I always thought the Olympics were about amateurs working hard at earning a medal... I think the NHL going to the games is horrible... it's also mostly one-sided... chances are the winners are going to either Canada or the USA... Instead of sending the best, I think they should be picking players from the junior teams and etc... What do YOU think, or even care?


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 4, 2021)

I agree with all your points.  I’m a NHL fan, & still remember the days when the Olympics were all about AMATEURS. Yes, junior amateur  teams seems like a good idea if they want to recognize the sport. I think the Stanley Cup is a worthwhile goal in itself, as well as some of the internal awards they sometimes give. The NHL teams have members from all over anyway, and trade them back and forth.
My eyebrows kind of go up at some of the newer addition Olympic sports like skate boarding & wall climbing. No doubt those folks are fine athletes but……


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2021)

The Olympics haven't been "amateur" for some time.  I don't enjoy watching a bunch of teams, mostly made up of members of US NBA teams playing each other.  Oh, yes, one guy is technically from Cameroon, but he plays for Boston.  The Swede over there?  He plays for Detroit.  

OK, maybe I take it back about having not been amateur for a long time.  It was never amateur for the USSR.  Their gymnasts, wrestlers, swimmers, etc. were supported by the Russian government and paid to "play".  Not like most of the athletes from the rest of the world who had to practice at 2 a.m. because that's the only time they could afford rink time or the African swimmer who had done all his training in hotel pools in his country and had never swam before in an Olympic-sized pool.  *Those* are amateurs.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 4, 2021)

Needs to be Juniors; Under 18's instead of the year end IIHF Tourney that normally happens Dec/Jan. each year. No Pro's allowed in the Olympics!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 4, 2021)

I was told 'never go to a hockey game or you will become a fan.'
Say's I, 'how much are tickets'?

Haven't gone yet

(Where you been Mike?)


----------



## MrPants (Sep 4, 2021)

jerry old said:


> I was told 'never go to a hockey game or you will become a fan.'
> Say's I, 'how much are tickets'?
> 
> Haven't gone yet
> ...


It's hard to say if that's true or not. I think until you can understand rules and offensive/defensive strategies of any game, it's tough to tell if you'll like it or not?
In terms of cost to go; completely depends on what city/team you are seeking tickets for. They vary greatly, like by hundreds of dollars a seat across the board. I imagine tickets in Phoenix would be pretty economical


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

Hey jerry old...



jerry old said:


> I was told 'never go to a hockey game or you will become a fan.'
> Say's I, 'how much are tickets'?
> 
> Haven't gone yet
> ...



Between health and selling and buying a new house... But hopefully, I am back Buddy...

For my question or statement about NHL going to the Olympics, everybody came up with  Legit answers and statements.  It's almost always the same winners, and when Canada, or USA or even Russia beat a team 10 - 0... To me where is the entertainment... Like thew women's hockey, they are all young and amateurs... and I find it to be a lot better hockey... Just my 2 cents....


----------



## MrPants (Sep 5, 2021)

Although those juniors are playing to impress the pro scouts and improve their chances in upcoming NHL drafts, it's clear when they put their countries jerseys on these kids play for pride! And, although $$ can motivate some, pride in one's country motivates _everyone_!


----------

